# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Restaurant article

## PeterLynn

Found this - https://restaurantclicks.com/best-re...st-barthelemy/

----------


## amyb

Many of my favorites made it. 

Still true…SO MANY RESTAURANTS, SO LITTLE TIME. Just keep coming back.

----------


## GramChop

Nice article!  Imagine my surprise when I see my Insta photos from an historic visit to L’Esprit!  Where’s my check, Brian N.?  :Big Grin:

----------


## GMP62

> Nice article!  Imagine my surprise when I see my Insta photos from an historic visit to L’Esprit!  Where’s my check, Brian N.?



I thought the same thing, Missy!!
 :Wink-slap:

----------


## amyb

Your check is in the mail.

----------


## GramChop

> Your check is in the mail.



Oh, wouldn’t that be loverly?  :Wink:

----------


## PeterLynn

I thought the descriptions were good, but on second glance, the images seem a little sloppy. Besides lifting from non-restaurant Instagram pages, the "Orega" images don't look like any Orega I've eaten at. Also, don't recall L'Isoletta having tablecloths.

----------


## KevinS

It’s unclear whether the author has ever actually been to St Barth, or if he owns a camera or a smartphone.  Photos are, in at least one case, used without permission, but at least with attribution, with no photos attributed to the author.  Locations are in some cases incorrect or confusing (is L’Esprit in Vitet or Grand Saline, Orega is not on the water, Santa Fé is in Lurin, not on La Pointe, François Plantation is in Colombier, but certainly not on the Colombier Beach Trail, etc.).   Nice photos though, even if the author didn’t take them. The list of restaurants aren’t necessarily my favorites, but at least some of the “usual” party restaurants are left out.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Some hits, some misses for me.

----------


## amyb

It's the new journalism. Fact checking has gone by the wayside.

----------


## JEK

> Nice article!  Imagine my surprise when I see my Insta photos from an historic visit to L’Esprit!  Where’s my check, Brian N.?




  <Checking IG TOS . . . .>

----------


## GramChop

> <Checking IG TOS . . . .>



Huh?
 :Confused:

----------


## JEK

Terms of Service - you post it and it is public!

----------


## GramChop

> Terms of Service - you post it and it is public!



Thanks, iDude!

Thats what I figured. No worries…the courtesy of a request would’ve been nice. I’m still flattered. 

I had a situation with WIMCO several years ago where a photograph of mine (that I shared on this forum) was used on their website and social platforms with the credit given to someone at WIMCO not me. I simply requested the edit; they acquiesced and credited the photograph to me.

----------


## amyb

I sure like happy endings.

----------

